
Wuhan officials have revised the city's coronavirus death toll up by 50% - gamechangr
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/17/asia/china-wuhan-coronavirus-death-toll-intl-hnk/index.html
======
duxup
I wonder if we'll ever get a good feel for what really happened / is happening
in China?

Maybe decades later something like after the conditions like the cold war
Russian will happen with China. Where archives were slowly accessible and we
got a much better feel for what was happening?

